# Combo CO & GAS alarms



## Marty S.

CO senors go bad in about 5 years on those. Time for new ones.


----------



## n0c7

I ditched the natural gas option on those detectors due to the same annoyances. I just have combo smoke/CO's now and have yet to get a false positive.


----------

